# I want to setup my own restaurant in melbourne



## mr. worldwide (Mar 12, 2014)

Please give me approximate budget to open. How many Au Dollars i need to invest??


----------



## Philip (Jan 2, 2011)

About tree fiddy.


----------



## mr. worldwide (Mar 12, 2014)

Actually i want to buy a running restaurant..


----------



## Garth (Apr 3, 2014)

mr. worldwide said:


> Actually i want to buy a running restaurant..


Hey Mr. Worldwide (loved this name by the way)

Check out our website - Bizbo. We've got loads of businesses for sale in Melbourne and Australia Wide. We're the restaurant and cafe specialists so sure you'll find something.


----------

